# pigeon with runny nose and water coming out of mouth?



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

I noticed one of my racers sitting missing breakfast this morning so I picked him up and water started coming out of his mouth and nose..what could that be??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

citycowgirl said:


> I noticed one of my racers sitting missing breakfast this morning so I picked him up and water started coming out of his mouth and nose..what could that be??


I would say it could be any of the following: Infectious Catarrh, Ornithosis, Trichomoniasis .


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Most likely it's canker. Do you have any medication for canker?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi. It is likely the third...trich...commonly called Canker.

Where are you located ? What town/city ?

You need to keep him/her someplace very warm. Get a box or pet carrier, if you have a heating pad, put that in the bottom of the carrier/box and cover with a layer of towel. Putthe pad on low. Cover the carrier half-way with a towel.

This Pigeon needs meds ASAP. Call around to pet supply stores, and fish/aquarium stores. Ask them if they have a medication called Metronidazole, Flagyl, or Fish Zole. They are all the same, just 3 different common names.

That is the stuff you need. You will also need a 1cc or 5cc plastic syringe.

If you wrap the Pigeon in a towel so only his/her head sticks out, you can gently pry the beak open. If the mouth is full of phlegm,try gently to clean it out with a q-tip or rolled up paper towel (do not go deep into the mouth, just stay where the beak is). You could also gently 'vacuum' it out using a small plastic syringe in reverse (pulling the stopper backward, as if you are filling the syringe).

You may also see white/yellow growths in the mouth. 

A Pigeon can heal from this, but you need that medication fast..as in the next 24 hrs.

If a racer, you could also just get to your Avian vet ASAP. Keep in mind, canker is contagious so you may well see it start in other Pigeons in the loft.

There may be a Forum member near you, which is why I asked about your location.

Thank you for caring about your buddy...please do post back.


----------

